# Did Norman Shepherd invent Federal Vision?



## RJ Spencer (Oct 19, 2019)

I came across "Shepherdism" for the first time a few weeks back. I have a few takeaways.
1.) I was shocked by the number of people that still defend Norman Shepherd. I understand that his early works were very vague, but in his later works he leaves no doubt as to his position regarding Christ's active obedience and his misunderstanding of the imputed righteousness of Christ.
2.) Many in the Federal Vision camp admire Shepherd and seem to suggest that many of his ideas led to their own theology.
Did Shepherd ever actually embrace the Federal vision camp?

I've also heard that the federal vision group can trace their beliefs back to the theology of Richard Baxter, anyone have any info on whether that is true?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 19, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> Did Shepherd ever actually embrace the Federal vision camp?



Shepherd never really considered himself FV. FV itself makes a direct claim to Jordan, not Shepherd. There is overlap, to be sure, but some FV themes (per the sacraments) aren't really there in Shepherd.


RJ Spencer said:


> I've also heard that the federal vision group can trace their beliefs back to the theology of Richard Baxter, anyone have any info on whether that is true?



Their views on justification are quite similar.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 19, 2019)

Norman Shepherd and Federal Vision:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Nor...HDQIHTRRDxMQrQIoBDAAegQIAxAO&biw=1920&bih=930

Baxter and Federal Vision:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...hUKEwiH5YmPyanlAhU_GDQIHQeGDdIQ4dUDCAo&uact=5

These should keep you busy as this has been discussed on many instances.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 19, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I came across "Shepherdism" for the first time a few weeks back. I have a few takeaways.
> 1.) I was shocked by the number of people that still defend Norman Shepherd. I understand that his early works were very vague, but in his later works he leaves no doubt as to his position regarding Christ's active obedience and his misunderstanding of the imputed righteousness of Christ.
> 2.) Many in the Federal Vision camp admire Shepherd and seem to suggest that many of his ideas led to their own theology.
> Did Shepherd ever actually embrace the Federal vision camp?
> ...


Shepherd was part of the original lineup for the Auburn Avenue conference entitled "The Federal Vision," from which the movement took its name. Shepherd had to cancel due to health issues, and he was replaced with Barach.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 22, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I came across "Shepherdism" for the first time a few weeks back. I have a few takeaways.
> 1.) I was shocked by the number of people that still defend Norman Shepherd. I understand that his early works were very vague, but in his later works he leaves no doubt as to his position regarding Christ's active obedience and his misunderstanding of the imputed righteousness of Christ.
> 2.) Many in the Federal Vision camp admire Shepherd and seem to suggest that many of his ideas led to their own theology.
> Did Shepherd ever actually embrace the Federal vision camp?
> ...


There is also the issue of that regardless of his explicit endorsement, or lack thereof, FV is in some sense the logical out working of his views. We often forget that sometimes, or most of time, the critic will "so and so said this", to which the person will respond "No I didn't". When the person really means this is the consequences of their view.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

